
Show HN: Lincluster – Quick and easy Linux cluster management - lincluster
https://lincluster.com/
======
lincluster
Hi HN! I'd like to show you something I've been working on for a while.

I often find myself setting up a number of linux servers and getting
frustrated at the tools available to easily coordinate them. I'm talking about
basic things - configuring ssh keys, users, installing the same few packages
(ufw, fail2ban, git, ...), configuring wireguard so they can securely talk to
each other, and then keeping them in sync. I usually end up with a couple of
ansible playbooks and disparate notes spread over the place containing info on
what server does what, how they are configured, which playbooks to run, and so
on.

I've been building Lincluster in order to address some of these issues. The
idea is that once the master is configured, introducing a new node to the
cluster is a simple as `wget`'ing and running a single binary that then
coordinates with the master in order to fetch the latest package states and
system configuration files.

The major features I have so far (that have been personal pain points in the
past) are -

    
    
      - Installing a preconfigured set of packages, and installing new ones / removing old ones when this list changes
      - Automatically copying configuration files to specific places
      - Being able to have a central auth service, so you don't need to copy ssh keys to each node and update them all when adding/removing authenticated users
      - Having a quick UI to instantly bring up an in-browser shell to any of the servers
    

I intend for it to be completely free for personal use, and I'm currently
thinking about pricing models for business use.

I'd love to hear any and all feedback on Lincluster! :-)

